# Stereo to mono fade (a.k.a "the lawsuit") is fixed



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

For those of you experiencing the problem of the radio constantly switching from stereo to mono while listening to FM stations as described in the "BMW Lawsuit" thread, well there is now a fix. Tell your service department to take a look at Service Measure B65-209-04. The fix is a new trunk mounted radio tuner with updated software. This service measure was updated on 4/30/04 to reflect the solution. The updated radio is not in the ETK system yet, so the service department will have to call the "hotline" to order the new radio.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great news. Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Well,

In retrospect, the lawsuit appears to be justified, and I admit being wrong in criticizing the filing of the complaint.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> For those of you experiencing the problem of the radio constantly switching from stereo to mono while listening to FM stations as described in the "BMW Lawsuit" thread, well there is now a fix. Tell your service department to take a look at Service Measure B65-209-04. The fix is a new trunk mounted radio tuner with updated software. This service measure was updated on 4/30/04 to reflect the solution. The updated radio is not in the ETK system yet, so the service department will have to call the "hotline" to order the new radio.


What model years does this affect?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

This Service Measure doesn't specify a year. It says 

"Subject: E39, E46, E53 with BM53 Radio Navigation system, and DSP or Harman/Kardon Amplifier: Radio is switching from Stereo to Mono" 

"Complaint: In FM mode only the radio sound is switching from Stereo to Mono, fading in and out. 

"Cause: Software error in the BM53 Radio".

"Measure: On a customer complaint basis only, replace the BM53 radio. Install a BM53 radio with the new software, P/N: 65-12-4-135-562"

This is dated 4/30/04


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Parump said:


> Well,
> 
> In retrospect, the lawsuit appears to be justified, and I admit being wrong in criticizing the filing of the complaint.


Yeah but you must admit... it could and did sound a little silly to some people.... especially those who weren't experiencing it...

I for one wasn't experiencing it.... (maybe I just don't listen to the radio enough) so to me... it sounded a little silly...

now if I did experience this issue, then naturally I wouldn't have thought it was silly at all...


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

I have the HK rattle, two dealer visits and no fix. I know others that have it. Should we file a class action lawsuit against BMW? I'm not sure your problem is any worse than mine. Both result in less than stellar listening experiences.

That's what the warranty is for. If you had to pay for the lawsuit out of your pocket if you lost, would you still file it?


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

kdshapiro said:


> I have the HK rattle, two dealer visits and no fix. I know others that have it. Should we file a class action lawsuit against BMW? I'm not sure your problem is any worse than mine. Both result in less than stellar listening experiences.
> 
> That's what the warranty is for. If you had to pay for the lawsuit out of your pocket if you lost, would you still file it?


What is the HK rattle?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

rgzimmer said:


> What is the HK rattle?


I think it is the speaker rattle in the rear deck. :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Parump said:


> Well,
> 
> In retrospect, the lawsuit appears to be justified, and I admit being wrong in criticizing the filing of the complaint.


You have to be kidding! Why does BMW releasing a fix for the problem make the lawsuit justified? Do you think they just pulled this out of their hat b/c the lawsuit was filed? They had already put the time into researching the problem and coming up with a solution - the lawsuit had nothing to do with it.

I suppose you might think they never would have released the fix if the lawsuit wasn't filed, but they fix stuff all the time, so I really doubt it.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

rwg said:


> You have to be kidding! Why does BMW releasing a fix for the problem make the lawsuit justified? Do you think they just pulled this out of their hat b/c the lawsuit was filed? They had already put the time into researching the problem and coming up with a solution - the lawsuit had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I suppose you might think they never would have released the fix if the lawsuit wasn't filed, but they fix stuff all the time, so I really doubt it.


 I'm quite sure that there are things that BMW will never fix, for whatever reason, without prodding. Sometimes that prodding has to get to the lawsuit level before they will do anything.

I'm also sure that BMW will fix some things without any prodding whatsoever.

They must do a cost-benefit analysis to deteremine in what order to do things and what resources are devoted to which tasks, etc., etc. The problem is that, short of safety related items, we have no idea what that process yields as to which things they will fix and when they will fix them. And if they don't even admit there is a problem until several hundred/thousand complaints are received, we'll never know if/when something will be fixed. To get any attention at all sometimes requires a very high level of prodding.

(Not that I'm being an apologist for BMW).


----------



## eelade (Feb 28, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> For those of you experiencing the problem of the radio constantly switching from stereo to mono while listening to FM stations as described in the "BMW Lawsuit" thread, well there is now a fix. Tell your service department to take a look at Service Measure B65-209-04. The fix is a new trunk mounted radio tuner with updated software. This service measure was updated on 4/30/04 to reflect the solution. The updated radio is not in the ETK system yet, so the service department will have to call the "hotline" to order the new radio.


Does the stereo indicator (ST) go on and off? Or does it stay on and the sound just goes in and out? I may have this problem, but I'm not sure if it is the auto volume leveling feature or not.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

eelade said:


> Does the stereo indicator (ST) go on and off? Or does it stay on and the sound just goes in and out? I may have this problem, but I'm not sure if it is the auto volume leveling feature or not.


Yes, ST on and off. It's a noticeable change in volume, whereas the auto volume leveling feature is more discrete. I notice it most when driving around a downtown area and making a turn or going under an overpass. YMMV


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

man02195 said:


> Yes, ST on and off. It's a noticeable change in volume, whereas the auto volume leveling feature is more discrete. I notice it most when driving around a downtown area and making a turn or going under an overpass. YMMV


I think when mine fades the ST stays. I'll have to check the next time it does it, though.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks a lot! :thumbup: 

It's about damn time BMW did something about this!!!! 

I guess I need to make another appt now..

Oh and btw, the ST DOES stay when the stereo fades. So I dont think the problem is gonig from stereo to mono, if so it doesn't seem like that on the display. :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

operknockity said:


> I'm quite sure that there are things that BMW will never fix, for whatever reason, without prodding. Sometimes that prodding has to get to the lawsuit level before they will do anything.
> 
> I'm also sure that BMW will fix some things without any prodding whatsoever.
> 
> ...


No argument with any of that. The point in this case is that they have researched the problem and engineered the solution. There was not time (especially at the rate BMW moves on non-safety fixes) between the initiation of the lawsuit and the release of the service bulletin for them to have come up with a solution and manufactured new parts. Even if they researched the problem and didn't want to release it, they still didn't hvae time to have the parts manufactured this quickly. So, in this case, I don't believe the lawsuit had any effect.

On the other hand, the infamous hail damage case was a different story and required a lawsuit to correct. :dunno:


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm having this issue with my stereo and I noticed that ST does stay on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

*Fixed!*

I just got the new tuner module installed on Friday, and the radio sounds tons better! :str8pimpi If your radio fades in/out, I highly recommend the swap!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

If I'm out of warranty, am I out of luck?

Seems to me that I shouldn't be penalized because BMW took longer than my warranty period to fix something that's defective.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

05/01 production?:dunno:



RKT BMR said:


> If I'm out of warranty, am I out of luck?
> 
> Seems to me that I shouldn't be penalized because BMW took longer than my warranty period to fix something that's defective.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LeucX3 said:


> Yes, but i'm not ready to go back yet. Not even sure if my non-hk system would be covered, but there's only one way to find out.


My reception isn't that great as well. One of my presets (local fm channel) takes 2-3 seconds to come on while others come on when the button is pressed.... :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> My reception isn't that great as well. One of my presets (local fm channel) takes 2-3 seconds to come on while others come on when the button is pressed.... :dunno:


That's probably due to the RDS.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

swchang said:


> That's probably due to the RDS.


RDS?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> RDS?


Check to see if, when you tune into that station, you see the name of the station and/or song/artist names.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

swchang said:


> Check to see if, when you tune into that station, you see the name of the station and/or song/artist names.


The station comes up but is delayed almost 2 to 2.5 secs. It comes in clear but just delayed. The other Philly stations I have preset come in at the press of the button except for that one. Could it be that button? It maybe the signal strength of the station but it is the biggest station in my area so I'm at a loss. It's not a big deal cuz I'm thinking it is just the reception but maybe it could be software related? :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> The station comes up but is delayed almost 2 to 2.5 secs. It comes in clear but just delayed. The other Philly stations I have preset come in at the press of the button except for that one. Could it be that button? It maybe the signal strength of the station but it is the biggest station in my area so I'm at a loss. It's not a big deal cuz I'm thinking it is just the reception but maybe it could be software related? :dunno:


Hmm, I don't know how to explain this any better, so maybe you should do a search. Someone explained it well.


----------



## Covenant (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's for Real*

I went to Prestige BMW this morning and they are aware of the NAV/Radio issue. They have special ordered part# 65 12 4 135 562. It costs $561.75!!!! But will be replaced free of charge. I will have to wait until next week for the part to come in.

Good luck out there!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Brought my car in today to get the radio fix. I got a stripper 325i as a loaner, and I am amazed at how good the radio reception is. No fading, and I get tons of AM and FM stations that I don't with my car. The AM I can understand, since I have a semi-metallic tint on the rear window, but the FM? Maybe the tuner that comes stock is really wimpy? :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Covenant said:


> I went to Prestige BMW this morning and they are aware of the NAV/Radio issue. They have special ordered part# 65 12 4 135 562. It costs $561.75!!!! But will be replaced free of charge. I will have to wait until next week for the part to come in.
> 
> Good luck out there!


I just got a call from my SA. He said they're overnighting the part and it'll be here and my car ready tomorrow. I wonder why you have to wait so long. :dunno:


----------



## elsumptero (Sep 24, 2004)

I just got a new 2004 330Ci with nav & HK. I noticed the problem immediatly after driving off the lot with it last month (late august 2004). 

Seems a bit silly that they're still unloading these fauty BM53's in their new cars - this bulletin is dated in APRIL! The car was in production in July, arrived in the US August.

I'm calling service to get this fixed...


----------



## sdellutri (Aug 27, 2004)

I am not sure if I am having the same problem but would like to get your feedback.
I just returned my 2000 328ci and picked up a 2004 330ci ZHP with Navigation. Both cars have the HK. I didnt observe the FM radio going in and out of stereo, but I am observing that the reception is MUCH worse than in my 2000 car. Sometimes when I choose scan, I dont even come up with any stations. I have manually put in my local station to the 6 memory location and I can tune them in when I push 1 of the buttons, but the overall sound quality is poor. It sounds harsh and static. Playing the single CD behind the nav screen sounds fine. Any recommendations?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Does this change provide for addition of satellite to older E39's?*

I'm going to schedule an appointment with my BMW center to have this radio fix applied to my 2002 with Nav and was wondering if the newer radio module would allow for addition of Satellite Radio to my car?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> I'm going to schedule an appointment with my BMW center to have this radio fix applied to my 2002 with Nav and was wondering if the newer radio module would allow for addition of Satellite Radio to my car?


If I understand correctly, the BMWNAV site (now called BimmerNav) implied that you still needed to change out the Nav computer in order to get Sirius radio. The Nav computer needs to have a part number ending in -03.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Spectre said:


> If I understand correctly, the BMWNAV site (now called BimmerNav) implied that you still needed to change out the Nav computer in order to get Sirius radio. The Nav computer needs to have a part number ending in -03.


Thanks Spectre. According to the info I have so far, the replacement radio unit for my car is not the part number indicated on the link you included. So, even after getting it replaced under warranty, I'd still have to get a new unit. Unless I could request they give me the Sirius compatible radio unit. ;-) Then I'd just have to get the MKIV computer.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Does this only happen on certain stations for you guys? We have one station in the Detroit are 88.7 FM, and for me this station will just cut out for about 1 sec at a time. It doesn't seem to just fade to mono, but it actually cuts out. It doesn't happen on the other stations I listen to, and I have never noticed this cutting out of this station in any other car I have driven. 
So, is the "fading to mono" actually cutting out to silence like in my case, or can you still hear the station, but it is just in mono?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Thanks Spectre. According to the info I have so far, the replacement radio unit for my car is not the part number indicated on the link you included. So, even after getting it replaced under warranty, I'd still have to get a new unit. Unless I could request they give me the Sirius compatible radio unit. ;-) Then I'd just have to get the MKIV computer.


Yeah, I had the same issue. Mine was replaced, but the part number on my work detail printout didn't match. I have no idea why they would be handing out radios that weren't the latest thing. Tempting, but darn that's a lot of money to spend.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Does this only happen on certain stations for you guys? We have one station in the Detroit are 88.7 FM, and for me this station will just cut out for about 1 sec at a time. It doesn't seem to just fade to mono, but it actually cuts out. It doesn't happen on the other stations I listen to, and I have never noticed this cutting out of this station in any other car I have driven.
> So, is the "fading to mono" actually cutting out to silence like in my case, or can you still hear the station, but it is just in mono?


I was in San Francsico last week and could not receive 104.5, KFOG, one of the strongest stations in the City. If I do a scan I barely get any stations and I'm sure there are more than a few in the Bay Area. Stereo radio reception is almost non existant for me, even with the strongest stations. My Ford pickup can get 104.5 in San Jose, 60+ miles away.

For the most part I get mono only, but static and complete fade out is also common.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Tempting, but darn that's a lot of money to spend.


It sure is. $1100 will buy alot of CD's!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Got my new radio installed this week and WOW what a difference. Stereo FM performance iis great and I get so many more stations now. My SA said he could not get me the Sirius compatible radio unit, so I got the standard replacement. But now that I can actually listen to it, I don't care too much about not having Sirius upgrade capabilities.

The only problem, which I think I read about in this thread, is when switching between presets using the steering wheel controls. There seems to be quite a delay before the station is tuned in and producing sound. A small price to pay for stereo though.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I think I may have a similar problem. When I first turn the car on the radio sounds fine but only for 2 or 3 seconds and then the front lower speakers shut off and the sounds comes from rear speakers and the front small speakers.

I'll have to call BMW to have them fix it...


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread

For those of you who had the fix done, was anything broken with the new radio fix? (station tuning delays, etc). And are you still happy a few months later?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread
> 
> For those of you who had the fix done, was anything broken with the new radio fix? (station tuning delays, etc). And are you still happy a few months later?


Had my radio upgraded last Wednesday. The radio sounds great now but the AM stations now show differently. For example, 610AM now displays as 612AM. None of the AM stations display like they did before. I'm not sure if this is normal or not but my FM stereo now sounds good so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

solsurfr said:


> My reception isn't that great as well. One of my presets (local fm channel) takes 2-3 seconds to come on while others come on when the button is pressed.... :dunno:


Sol, are you by any chance referring to 105.5 WDHA in Jersey :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

My AM reception, which wasn't as good after I had my windows tinted, was hosed after I had the fix done.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> Sol, are you by any chance referring to 105.5 WDHA in Jersey :dunno:


 94.1 WYSP in Philly. The delay was the RDS information for the station. I forgot about that.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

swchang said:


> My AM reception, which wasn't as good after I had my windows tinted, was hosed after I had the fix done.


 I would think the opposite. That is surprising.


----------



## zach- (Nov 28, 2004)

Do they change just the radio component? Or the entire headunit? I have the Business CD unit in my 2001 330i and while the radio reception is pitiful, I have not spent enough time listening to the radio to notice any irregularities. However, the CD player fails to eject the CD adequately; in fact, it spits it out only half an inch, at most, and it's very aggravating to pull out (and smudge my CDs!) the CD from the tiny lip jutting out.

I have 53k miles (out of BMW warranty), non-CPO... can I still get this fixed somehow? If I complain about the radio problem, will I end up getting a new CD unit too?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

zach- said:


> Do they change just the radio component? Or the entire headunit? I have the Business CD unit in my 2001 330i and while the radio reception is pitiful, I have not spent enough time listening to the radio to notice any irregularities. However, the CD player fails to eject the CD adequately; in fact, it spits it out only half an inch, at most, and it's very aggravating to pull out (and smudge my CDs!) the CD from the tiny lip jutting out.
> 
> I have 53k miles (out of BMW warranty), non-CPO... can I still get this fixed somehow? If I complain about the radio problem, will I end up getting a new CD unit too?


The said problem only applies to cars with Navigation.


----------

